

Ask HN: What notable companies are in the Founders Institute? - bretthellman

Are there any notable Founder Institute companies or entrepreneurs that come to mind?
======
pitdesi
I've only heard of a couple of these, so none?
<http://www.founderinstitute.com/companies>

~~~
bretthellman
Thanks pitdesi. I took a look at that link. Other than YesDocs, I'm not
familiar with any which is why I wanted to ask the community.

